# Fear the Walking Dead...



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

If you all haven't been paying attention, Fear the Walking Dead will be premiering tonight! All the information I'm posting is from AMC. Here's a link for a sneak peak for the opening scene: http://www.amc.com/shows/fear-the-w...-of-the-series-premiere-fear-the-walking-dead

Info about the series: "Living in the same universe as The Walking Dead, Fear the Walking Dead is a gritty drama that explores the onset of the undead apocalypse through the lens of a fractured family. Set in a city where people come to escape, shield secrets, and bury their pasts, a mysterious outbreak threatens to disrupt what little stability high school guidance counselor Madison Clark and English teacher Travis Manawa have managed to assemble. The everyday pressure of blending two families while dealing with resentful, escapist, and strung out children takes a back seat when society begins to break down. A forced evolution, a necessary survival of the fittest takes hold, and our dysfunctional family must either reinvent themselves or embrace their darker histories."

Tune in peeps!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am SO excited!!! Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks very promising!  :zombie:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Cautiously optimistic on this!! Could it be as good as The Walking Dead??


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got done watching. I can see the potential and understand they need to build the characters and story lines. I'm giving it a chance.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Watched it and wasn't overly impressed although it looks like now it's kicking into gear a bit. Also giving it a chance.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

if by some strange chance someone hasn't seen or read the walking dead (?!), this is an easy intro without having to know any backstory.

now that we've established a few things in the story line, next episode should ramp it up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well, I talked to a few people before I actually saw it, and they gave it a bad review....I didn't think it was that bad....I'm still hoping that it swings into a great show...:undecidekin:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I fell asleep about halfway through. I'll watch it again but in all honesty and fairness, The Walking Dead was a slow starter too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of character development, zombies at beginning and end. I'll watch the next episode.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I liked the first episode. A little slow but still okay.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm still not hooked on this. Watched it last night and it just seems slow to me. The characters lack...character. I'm wondering if maybe because The Walking Dead is so well done, nothing will really hold up against it. I'l keep watching but so far..meh.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, so I watched last night's episode this morning and well, I've got to say...I'm done. I was going to give it the first season, but I can't stand how annoying these characters are. I know it's the beginning of the end of the world as they know it, but come on. Perhaps being a cop makes me have this opinion, but that little junkie Nick is SO annoying. (I have a very low tolerance with junkies) I keep catching his accent bleed through at times. The mother, is the typical enabler, she's in denial yet criticizes the fiance in the first episode as being the enabler. Hypocrite. Not diggin' this at all. However, two cool things I saw from last night's episode was when they fired the first shot from the shotgun and right away I saw it was birdshot which was why it didn't work well. The other guy came up alot closer and used the power of the closer shot with the concentration of the birdshot blast to hit the walker in the head. Good detail on this. Also I loved the make up on walker neighbor Susan. Very cool. Maybe I'll watch this anyway while I drink my coffee in the mornings, but not real thrilled at all. Perhaps I'm spoiled with the Georgia crew; I was addicted on their first episode and couldn't get enough.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

And what number shot was it?! You can't just else me hanging like that T!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha ha, silly boy. That I don't know.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still watching. I want to see where they go with the show.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Me too Spooky.... I guess if you look at it like 'all of this just started happening' and you have none of the insight that we all have from season after season of WD....it can get irritating. I thought it was REALLY suspenseful when the sister went back for the shotgun shells....I was on the edge of my seat. Too bad about the German Shepherd....that hurt my feelings. I'm not familiar with the all the character's names....but I agree with the older Hispanic dude...the "Dad/Stepdad combo guy" is weak....


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I enjoy it for the most part but then again I've always enjoyed the background/how did it start story over the zombie porn/close up of them eating that most zombie movies turn into anyways. I also expected it to start kind of slow and with a smaller budget then TWD so willing to give it time. The webisode on the plane should be interesting (the plane the kid looks up and sees wobble in the air) and think that comes out in October.
For this last episode with the focus on the doors of the auditorium and how inadequately they were secured, I expect the finale will involve 2000 walkers bursting out of the doors at some point to express their displeasure with the previous accomodations.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fairly good season finale tonight. Seems the zombie hoarde (one of the biggest ever!) has gotten the best of the military, who are bailing out. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out with the black character (can't recall his name) and the yacht. Some decent suspense when they were escaping from the government compound. Enough to get me to watch the next season. Read an article that said ratings were dropping every week but it still pulled in enough viewers to go through with a second season which will supposedly have 15 episodes.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't watched the season finale yet but I'm a bit disappointed to be honest. I thought it was supposed to explain how it all started but in reality all it has done is start where TWD started but in a slightly different mode. Junkie boy annoys me too CC. Given they have known for a while what works and what doesn't with TWD - I think the storyline is pretty annoying. If you were going to break out of the compound to see who was flashing a light from a window and you saw the carnage she saw - would you just turn around and go home? That would make me want to reach that person even more and pull them to safety.


----------

